# [OFF] Gnome-2.16.1 est arrivé !

## man in the hill

Salut,

Juste une info pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant ! je suis en version testing ... je suppose qu'il faudra démasquer pour les utilisateurs de gentoo stable ...

Enjoy !

@ +

----------

## netfab

Ouep, j'ai vu çà ce matin  :Very Happy: 

C'est en train de compiler. J'espère que cette version va fonctionner correctement, j'ai eu énormément de problèmes avec la 2.14.

----------

## geekounet

Je suis dessus depuis hier, ça fonctionne plutôt bien. Les thèmes gtk+ changent un peu de look, je trouve ça plus beau (certains ont disparu, je sais pas si on peut les avoir autrement), et le thème d'icônes par défaut est également plus joli qu'avant  :Smile: 

Quelques remarques sur l'upgrade :

- le guide d'upgrade qui ceux qui rencontrerai quelques problèmes.

- ne pas oublier un emerge -a1 $(qfile -q /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/) suite à l'upgrade de gtk+ : le répertoire à changé d'endroit et il faut donc rebuild les plugins.

- j'ai dû recompiler mplayerplug-in parce qu'il crashait suite à l'upgrade de gtk+

Voilà, c'est tout ce que j'ai à dire dessus pour le moment  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

j'ai presque fini mon upgrade et j'espère qu'il y aura du mieux ...  ! j'ai un petit soucis avec glade-3 , on ne sait jamais   :Smile:  ... 

J'avais fait qques changement de CFLAGS et c'est un bon moment pour recompiler tout mon système !

@ +

----------

## netfab

Bon, et bien je confirme : çà fonctionne super.

Comme dirait l'autre : pourvu que çà dure !  :Laughing: 

----------

## guitoo

Testé et aprouvé. On a enfin une vrai transparence des terminaux  :Smile: .

----------

## geekounet

 *guitoo wrote:*   

> Testé et aprouvé. On a enfin une vrai transparence des terminaux .

 

Heu comment t'as ça toi ? oO

A ma connaissance, seul urxvt supporte la vraie transparence par xcomposite.

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> Bon, et bien je confirme : ça  fonctionne super. 

 

huhu parlez pour vous...

Enfin, juste 1 nouveau problème non-bloquant: gnome-system-monitor ne marche pas, il me lance directement le bug buddy : 

```
** (gnome-system-monitor:13438): WARNING **: Cannot get volume for mount point '/'

** (bug-buddy:13444): WARNING **: Impossible de charger l'icône pour Navigateur de composants Bonobo

** (bug-buddy:13444): WARNING **: Impossible de charger l'icône pour Ouvrir le dossier

```

Rien de bien grave... Là je recompile tout mon world : je suis passé à gcc-4.1.1 il y a pas longtemps peut-être que ça résoudera le problème et puis sinon c'est pas ça qui m'empèchera de dormir :p

----------

## Mickael

miam, je viens de lancer eix-sync, et je vais voir ce que donne la bête.

Lequel d'entre vous joue avec compiz et aiglx. Au fait, merci pierreg pour l'astuce avec scale, j'ai finfi par trouver ce week-end en me balandant dans gconf.

----------

## guitoo

J'utilise beryl sous gnome pour avoir la transparence (driver nvidia beta). Du coté de gnome, il ya un useflag opengl pour vte. Il est peut etre necessaire de l'activer pour avoir la transparence.

----------

## geekounet

 *guitoo wrote:*   

> J'utilise beryl sous gnome pour avoir la transparence (driver nvidia beta). Du coté de gnome, il ya un useflag opengl pour vte. Il est peut etre necessaire de l'activer pour avoir la transparence.

 

Oui donc c'est une transparence gérée par le gestionnaire de fenetre, pas le terminal lui-même  :Smile:  (ce qui change quelque chose au rendu : avec la vrai transparence de urxvt, seul le fond est transparent, pas le texte  :Smile:  )

EDIT : pour le useflag opengl de vte, ça sert juste à accélérer le rendu, mais ça n'a pas de role pour la transparence.

----------

## guitoo

J'ai fait une capture d'écran. http://guitoo33.free.fr/divers/trans-terminal.png

----------

## geekounet

Le texte a l'air transparent, c'est moins lisible. Voilà ce que ça donne avec urxvt : ici (obtenu simplement avec xcompmgr, pas de compiz ou quoi derrière).

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *guitoo wrote:*   J'utilise beryl sous gnome pour avoir la transparence (driver nvidia beta). Du coté de gnome, il ya un useflag opengl pour vte. Il est peut etre necessaire de l'activer pour avoir la transparence. 
> 
> Oui donc c'est une transparence gérée par le gestionnaire de fenetre, pas le terminal lui-même  (ce qui change quelque chose au rendu : avec la vrai transparence de urxvt, seul le fond est transparent, pas le texte  )

 

Y a pas photo avec urxvt sous beryl :

http://s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/urxvt-20061015191150.png

----------

## guitoo

Bah la transparence sous gnome terminal passe par composite aussi. Ca marche exactement de la meme façon avec n'importe quel composite manager (xcompmgr ou beryl)

----------

## geekounet

 *guitoo wrote:*   

> Bah la transparence sous gnome terminal passe par composite aussi. Ca marche exactement de la meme façon avec n'importe quel composite manager (xcompmgr ou beryl)

 

La différence, c'est que la transparence pour ton terminal est gérée par ton WM et s'applique à toute la fenêtre, alors que urxvt la gère lui même en l'appliquant qu'à son background, pour laisser un texte clair (mais on peut quand même définir une transparence pour le texte aussi si on a envie).

----------

## guitoo

Non non! Elle s'applique sur le fond du terminal. Le texte lui n'est pas transparent. Pour l'avoir sous metacity il faut le compiler avec le flag xcomposite.

----------

## PabOu

ah, je vais aller voir ca aussi :-D

Chouette chouette tout ça ;)

Quelqu'un à vu des hausses de performances comparé à la 2.14 ? à ce qu'il parait, 2.16 est moins gourmand.. je veux voir ;-)

----------

## PabOu

Bon bah, mauvaise nouvelle, yelp dépend de firefox-1.5 .. il faut avoir la version sources, pas le firefox-bin.. et on peut pas se servir de seamonkey/mozilla à la place, c'est obligatoirement firefox.

Ca craint.

Pour les gens qui ont choisi d'installer gnome (et pas gnome-light), ca leur fait déjà 2 browsers : epiphany + firefox. Si ils utilisent un autre browser en prime---> 1 browser utilisé pour le prix de 3 (epiphany, firefox et celui de leur choix). Pour gnome-light, c'est epiphany en moins, mais toujours un de trop.

Je vais voir si yelp 2.16 compile vraiment pas avec seamonkey. En attendant, un mail est déjà parti à Daniel Gryniewicz (dang) pour en savoir plus, parceque le Changelog, il parle pas beaucoup, et rien trouvé sur bubugzilla :/

edit :  *Quote:*   

> configure: error: seamonkey is not supported

 

----------

## E11

En utilisant : USE="-firefox", ça ne fonctionne pas ? Je ne sais plus pour quel programme j'avais eu le même problème mais ça avait marché de cette façon...

Et sinon, une bête question : Que fait seamonkey d'installer sur mes machines   :Rolling Eyes:  ? Je n'en ai jamais voulu non plus pourtant... Est-ce un programme inclus à gnome-light ? ou autres ?

PS : dit-il la même chose pour firefox 2 ? car s'il est vraiment nécessaire autant que se le soit avec une meilleur version...

----------

## man in the hill

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Et sinon, une bête question : Que fait seamonkey d'installer sur mes machines   ? Je n'en ai jamais voulu non plus pourtant... Est-ce un programme inclus à gnome-light ? ou autres ?

 

Seamonkey , ex mozilla a tjrs fait partie de gnome-light ou gnome et je ne sais pas si il y a moyen de le virer ...

----------

## geekounet

Ya les 2 USE firefox et seamonkey, tu met celui que tu veux selon le gecko que tu préfère  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

Pour les useflags, c'est déjà fait depuis longtemps (non mais, moi je veux pas de firefox !), mais dans ce cas-ci, il n'y a plus de flag firefox ou seamonkey, firefox est devenu obligatoire.

L'alternative à firefox est xulrunner, mais celui-ci n'est pas encore prêt. Donc pour l'instant, la seule solution, c'est firefox.

edit: Apparement, firefox-2.0 serait supporté... du moins dans ses versions "rc", les versions "pre" ont été rapportées comme étant incompatibles. C'est toujours en développement, à suivre.

----------

## E11

Merci pour les infos   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben moi en tout cas j'ai pas de flag xcomposite avec metacity !!

----------

## guitoo

J'utilise l'overlay portage-xgl pour avoir le tag xcomposite.

Par contre j'ai pas reussi a compiler libcm dont depend metacity.

----------

## PabOu

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> - ne pas oublier un emerge -a1 $(qfile -q /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/) suite à l'upgrade de gtk+ : le répertoire à changé d'endroit et il faut donc rebuild les plugins.

 

Je dirais même plus : qfile -qC ;-)

----------

## xaviermiller

 *guitoo wrote:*   

> J'utilise l'overlay portage-xgl pour avoir le tag xcomposite.
> 
> Par contre j'ai pas reussi a compiler libcm dont depend metacity.

 

J'ai réussi en passant temporairement xorg-x11 au niveau opengl, puis en rechoisissant nvidia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guitoo

Merci pour l'info. C'est en train de compiler  :Smile: 

edit: Apres avoir activé composite dans gconf-editor et redemarrer metacity j'ai droit a un bel ecran bleu. Les ombres marchent mais les fenetre et les barres de menu sont vides  :Sad: 

J'utilise metacity 2.16.3

Je ne suis pas seul https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501137-highlight-metacity+xcomposite.html

----------

## PabOu

Bon alors...

j'ai terminé la mise à jour vers GNOME 2.16 et voici mes problèmes :

Au lancement de ma session, j'ai un lancement automatique de xchat-2 fait planter X.org (obligé de rentrer en ssh pour un killall -9 X) quand X.org utilise le composite. Je l'avais activé dans la config mais je ne crois pas l'avoir déjà utilisé.. bref, j'ai enlevé et maintenant, ma session se lance.Xchat me fait une belle erreur de segmentation au lancement, bien que là je viens d'essayer 2 fois, et ca à l'air d'aller... bizarreAzureus ne fonctionne plus. Mais est-ce vraiment la faute à gnome 2.16 ? Parceque j'ai fait la mise à jour -r2 vers -r3 en même temps que la mise à jour gnome 2.14 à 2.16. Voici l'erreur :

```
#

# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:

#

#  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x4b45e43c, pid=5817, tid=3086142160

#

# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_08-b03 mixed mode)

# Problematic frame:

# C  [libcrypto.so.0.9.8+0xf643c]

#

# An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid5817.log

#

# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:

#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp

#

Abandon
```

Bref, GNOME-2.16 jusqu'à présent.. je le trouve très moyen :-)

----------

## geekounet

Pour le XChat, c'est ptêt dû à l'upgrade de GTK+, il change pas mal par rapport à avant, et il m'a fait planter quelques trucs. Recompile-les pour prendre en compte les changements. Et as-tu fais le emerge -a1 $(qfile -q /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/) comme je l'ai dit avant (et dit dans le postinst de GTK+) ?

Pour ton Azureus, ça a l'air du au changement récent d'ABI de openssl. Faut faire le revdep-rebuild qui est donné en postinst de openssl pour régler ça normalement.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je n'ai aucun soucis avec xchat mais par contre gnome-settings-daemon plante  et si je le lance en console , il me vire mon panel et tout ce qui a sur mon bureau ... Tout ce qui est beryl, kiba-dock fonctionne nickel ... donc moi aussi, je ne suis pas encore convaincu ...

@ +

----------

## PabOu

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Pour le XChat, c'est ptêt dû à l'upgrade de GTK+, il change pas mal par rapport à avant, et il m'a fait planter quelques trucs. Recompile-les pour prendre en compte les changements. Et as-tu fais le emerge -a1 $(qfile -q /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/) comme je l'ai dit avant (et dit dans le postinst de GTK+) ?
> 
> Pour ton Azureus, ça a l'air du au changement récent d'ABI de openssl. Faut faire le revdep-rebuild qui est donné en postinst de openssl pour régler ça normalement.

 

J'ai recompilé xchat, j'ai aussi fait l'emerge que tu avais dit avant (je l'ai même amélioré du -C dans un post précédent :p), il n'y avait qu'un paquet à recompiler.

Suite au plantage au début de session, j'ai mis du temps à trouver le fautif, et je suis passé par un revdep-rebuild pour essayer de résoudre le problème.. donc, oui, j'ai fait un revdep-rebuild.

----------

## geekounet

Pour openssl, il ne suffit pas d'un simple revdep-rebuild, il ne va rien recompiler puisque les libs sont là. Mais il faut recompiler tous les packages qui l'utilise à cause du changement d'ABI :

```
# revdep-rebuild --library=/usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

# revdep-rebuild --library=/usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8
```

Après je peux me tromper, mais je pense que ça vient de là.

----------

## Mickael

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Pour openssl, il ne suffit pas d'un simple revdep-rebuild, il ne va rien recompiler puisque les libs sont là. Mais il faut recompiler tous les packages qui l'utilise à cause du changement d'ABI :
> 
> ```
> # revdep-rebuild --library=/usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8
> 
> ...

 

je vais peut être dire une grosse conn**** mais l'ABI à rapport avec l'architecture x86 ou amd 64 etc donc je vois pas le rapport de changement d'ABI avec une mise à jour de gnome.

----------

## geekounet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Pour openssl, il ne suffit pas d'un simple revdep-rebuild, il ne va rien recompiler puisque les libs sont là. Mais il faut recompiler tous les packages qui l'utilise à cause du changement d'ABI :
> 
> ```
> # revdep-rebuild --library=/usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8
> 
> ...

 

C'est à propos du problème de PabOu avec Azureus  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Pour openssl, il ne suffit pas d'un simple revdep-rebuild, il ne va rien recompiler puisque les libs sont là. Mais il faut recompiler tous les packages qui l'utilise à cause du changement d'ABI :
> 
> ```
> # revdep-rebuild --library=/usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8
> 
> ...

 

Je l'avais déjà fait (ou alors c'était pour une autre version), et je viens de le refaire..

Ben c'est pas ça, ca ne fonctionne toujours pas.

----------

